# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Smart-Clip2 تحديثات :  Smart-Clip2 Software v1.05.01

## gsm_bouali

*Smart-Clip2 Software v1.05.01 is out!!* 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *Qualcomm platform update:*  1. Added: *♦ Direct unlock / Get unlock codes
 ♦ Wrong code counter reset
 ♦ Repair IMEI*    features for the following *Sony* smartphones:  *♦ Sony ST21a, ST21i Xperia Tipo (Tapioca SS)
 ♦ Sony ST21a2, ST21i2 Xperia Tipo Dual (Tapioca DS)
 ♦ Sony ST23a, ST23i Xperia Miro (Mesona)
 ♦ Sony ST26a, ST26i Xperia J (JLo)
 ♦ Sony Xperia E C15, C1504, C1505 (Nanhu SS)
 ♦ Sony Xperia E dual C16, C1604, C1605 (Nanhu DS)*  *Read الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] on how to service these devices*   2. The following models have been added to the list of supported:  *♦ Alcatel OT-4019 One Touch Fire C
 ♦ Alcatel OT-6015 One Touch Fire E
 ♦ Vodafone 888N*    3.Added *calculation via IMEI* for *M4 SS660 Space*   4. Fast Direct Unlock / Repair IMEI firmware database has been updated 
 with the following versions for:  *♦ ZTE Blade III:* BG_P772N10V1.0.0B04 *♦ ZTE Skate:* TMO_AUT_P743TV1.0.0B08 *♦ ZTE N720:* 1 new firmware version *♦ M4tel Ss660:* 2 new firmware versions  *
 MTK platform update: 
 1. The following models have been added to the list of supported: *  ♦ *ACE Caracas Pro* (MT6236) *♦ Airis TM400* (MT6572) *♦ Azumi Chic WF* (MT6252) *♦ Azumi Q13* (MT62XX) *♦ Azumi KL35* (MT6572) *♦ Avvio 778* (MT6572) *♦ BLU Samba JR Plus Q53i* (MT625A) *♦ Bitel B8403* (MT6572) *♦ Bmobile s750* (MT62XX) *♦ Digicel DL700* (MT65XX) *♦ G-FIVE QT600* (MT6252) *♦ Homechoice E360 Alpha* (MT6516) *♦ TCT OWN S3010* (MT6572) *♦ Lanix S220* (MT6572) *♦ ISWAG Tempo* (MT6260) *♦ M4tel SS1090* (MT6577) *♦ Meo Smart a65* (MT6582) *♦ Nomu Ip-67* (MT6252) *♦ Philips S308* (MT6572) *♦ Plum Trigger Z102* (MT6572) *♦ Sendtel Wise+* (MT6572) *♦ Tele2fon F2* (MT6260) *♦ Verykool i240* (MT6260) *♦ Yezz yb116* (MT6572) *♦ ZTE Grand XM* (MT6577)  * 2. Added Calculation via IMEI for the following M4tel smartphones:*  *♦ M4 SS1050 Joy
 ♦ M4 SS1060 Live 
 ♦ M4 SS1070 Sense
 ♦ M4 SS1080 maxone
 ♦ M4 SS1090 maxultra
 ♦ M4 SS550 Genius
 ♦ M4 SS880 mirage
 ♦ M4 SS990 e-motion* For M4tel models type **#45362718090#** on the phone 
 and phone's menu will pop-up with unlock code request.   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

